# Cujo Fuzz Mockup Pedal - Coming Soon!



## music6000 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## dlazzarini (Mar 31, 2021)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 10713


I think I want to hire you to do all of my enclosures.  Enclosures are the worst part for me. I love everything else with the process. An enclosure will hold me up on a build for months sometimes because of my OCD. I can’t start a build until the enclosure is ready. I always pop in and check every time I see one of your posts.  You do a killer job and I love your command of photoshop. At least I think it’s photoshop. I stumble through it but would love to have your photoshop skills


----------



## music6000 (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes it's Photoshop, my son taught me & I'm still learning!
Thanks!


----------



## Barry (Mar 31, 2021)

Amazing how fast you turn these out, and they all look great!


----------

